# craft show stuff



## CHICAGOHAND (Dec 25, 2008)

Some stuff I have been doing.
Key chains for craft show and bowls for customers.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Dec 25, 2008)

CHICAGOHAND said:


> Some stuff I have been doing.
> Key chains for craft show and bowls for customers.


 

Looks great!


Do you find keychains are a good seller?


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Dec 25, 2008)

Semi good seller I have tried pricing them quite reasonably, around $8.00 just to get some sales.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Dec 25, 2008)

CHICAGOHAND said:


> Semi good seller I have tried pricing them quite reasonably, around $8.00 just to get some sales.


 

Great idea, sometimes the smaller items get the wallet open for bigger items  

I really like the look of them!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 25, 2008)

Dave,
Fantastic bowls... really like the one with the square sides..  great work.


----------



## woody350ep (Dec 25, 2008)

I like the keychains, where do you get your kits at?  BTW, how did you manage to take those 5 years into the future, and what is the world like then?


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Dec 26, 2008)

I found those kits to be the least expensive at "HUT". Good catch on the camera date.

http://www.hutproducts.com/index.html


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Dec 27, 2008)

*rings*

Well I have been practicing and I am not bored yet.
These are corian with copper wire.


----------



## woody350ep (Dec 27, 2008)

cool, thanks,  I've never been to their site.  And I really like those rings.  How did you get the copper wire into them?


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Dec 27, 2008)

Cut a groove and super glue with a touch of patience


----------



## woody350ep (Dec 27, 2008)

simple enough.  That's what I was thinking, but had to ask.  I figured it had to be more complicated that it seemed.  Guess not lol.  Still nice work though


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Jan 1, 2009)

*Small lidded box*

Just finished this box, I really like making boxes. I hope they sell at my March show.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Jan 4, 2009)

Here are some earrings. I have no patience for a good finish sometimes.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Apr 4, 2009)

A few more things for the show.


----------



## johnnycnc (Apr 4, 2009)

Real nice work, Dave.
I like the middle picture,last post, good looking wood.


----------

